# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs de jeux vido >  modeleur 64 bits compatible moteur 32 bits

## Asmod_D

bonsoir,

j'aimerai savoir si avec modeleur 3d comme maya en 64 bits peut'on crer un jeux sans problme avec un moteur de jeu en 32 bits ?


merci !

----------


## Anything

Un modeleur n'est pas fait pour crer un jeu*, mais des modles/mesh 3D. Si le modeleur peut crer des modles dans un format de fichier compatible avec le moteur, il y pas de raisons que a ne passe pas.


*bon il y bien Blender qui a un module pour a mais c'est un cas  part.

----------


## Asmod_D

merci pour ta rponse

----------

